# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Installation Error.



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am trying to install Windows 7 after getting attacked by some virus. So formatted

the system C Drive. Now there is no OS. When i tried booting it from a bootable

Windows 7 DVD, it gets installed almost, expanding files -- 100% but at the end i

receive this wierd error.

"Windows could not prepare the computer to boot into the next phase of installation.

To install Windows, restart the installation."

Kindly help me.

Allen george

Sys Specs

Lenevo IdeaPad Z560
Intel Core i3
3 GB DDR 3
500 GB HDD
Optical DVD drive
Nvidia 310M


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

How did you format the drive? Are you using the IBM installation disc?


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

i formatted the drive using the win 7 installation disc....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

I would run diagnostics on the hard drive 

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

how am i supposed to download and install when there is no OS in the system.....and i am annoyed that i waited so long for a reply...kindly solve the thread if u know as soon as possible....


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

There is no need for those kinds of comments.

Everyone here is volunteering time to provide technical support. Nobody is being paid to do this. Old_Rich has taken time out of the day to help you.

You can download the diagnostic software on another computer, such as a family member's or a friend's.


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

ok...and after downloading the tools...how shud i install them in my laptop....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*



deepak1134 said:


> how am i supposed to download and install when there is no OS in the system.....and i am annoyed that i waited so long for a reply...kindly solve the thread if u know as soon as possible....


How are you posting here? 

Download the right diagnostic tool . . make a bootable CD . . boot from that CD and run the diagnostics.

I'll not bother you again!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

You don't install them. You put them on a bootable CD, then you boot from the CD. So you access BIOS, set boot priority to boot from optical drive, insert the cd, save the settings, and exit. The PC will then boot from the CD and run the program.

There's a variety of tools you can use. The one already mentioned, SeaTools, and Data Lifeguard Diagnostics are all available to download and burn to CD.


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

since i don have a empty cd as of now...i shud buy it at 9 30 am...the time is 6 am...here...can i use a pen drive instead of a cd....


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

sorry old rich my intention was not to be harsh...im a little frustrated though....my college assignments are all in my laptop....the deadline to submit them is just 3 hours far....im extremely sorry man....a little tensed and frustrated here...


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

Honestly I'm not sure if using a pen drive would work, but I expect if the size of the drive is sufficient for the program (you'll have to check the program size and drive capacity as I don't know offhand what the software sizes are) and if your laptop supports the option to boot from USB that should work.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

I hate to break this to you, but I noticed you said you formatted your hard drive.

When you format the hard drive, it erases everything on it. If your assignments were on the drive before you formatted it, they aren't there anymore. Unless you have backups of the data, it's gone.


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

ya but i only formatted the sys drive ..the c drive....i can still see my assignments alive.....while i repeatedly try installing the os....and the thing abt eSATA cable...any idea abt it....?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

OK as long as you can still get your data.

I don't understand your question about an eSATA cable.


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

http://www.shopaddonics.com/mmSHOPADDONICS/Images/aaesapsa15c.gif


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

Well, I know what an eSATA cable is. I'm still not sure what you're asking. Are you looking for boot options in BIOS?


----------



## deepak1134 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Installation Error.*

so...finally i have found the main problem....
Root Cause Found---Boot manager is missing or corrupt....Repair action:File Repair-----Result:Failed.Error Code = 0x15---Time taken = 0 ms

solved by a simple dos command

bootrec /fixboot

thanks guys for ur help....and im proud to say that my buddy Aneesh helped me in this....
Aneesh Arjun | Facebook

he gave me a good resource....in quick time and im thankful to him...

Fixing "BOOTMGR is missing" Error While Trying to Boot Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek

thanks guys great job ...u techies are an asset for technology....i really owe u people...thanks again...


----------

